# my custom gtr and his german baby brother



## brucewayne (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## brucewayne (Oct 29, 2010)

gtr interior


----------



## brucewayne (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Stunning!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Really nice...:clap:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

You lucky git, they are both lovely!!

Jimbo


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Thats a great combo mate.Will you be tracking either of them?

Both cars look stunning.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Both very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice..looks stunning:thumbsup:


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Looking good! black wheels, stripe, front splitter all very subtle but effective


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## wolfandgang (Jul 15, 2009)

pure porn !


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome...... do I detect spacers fitted to the GTR wheels?


----------



## brucewayne (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words my GTR brothers:wavey:



hairyaardvark said:


> Awesome...... do I detect spacers fitted to the GTR wheels?


Yup, the visual appearance with them is amazing now I have to put some on the m3.


Bellis_GTR said:


> Thats a great combo mate.Will you be tracking either of them?
> 
> Both cars look stunning.


Very soon! I am fortunate to have many tracks in my area.:clap:


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Can you point me in the right direction of where you got your spacers from.


----------



## brucewayne (Oct 29, 2010)

ANDYR35 said:


> Can you point me in the right direction of where you got your spacers from.


Of Course

Wheel Spacers
i have 15mm for fronts and back. Many Vendors carry them . Lots of brands available.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

brucewayne said:


> Of Course
> 
> Wheel Spacers
> i have 15mm for fronts and back. Many Vendors carry them . Lots of brands available.



Thanks bro, appreciate it.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Excellent - lots of mutual admiration. Look really tasteful and classy both of them (ok red leather not my ideal haha). Menacing yet understated - love it.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

nice cars, not sure on the interior but each to their own, lucky man having an M3 and GTR to play with


----------



## brucewayne (Oct 29, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> nice cars, not sure on the interior but each to their own, lucky man having an M3 and GTR to play with


Thanks, you do bring a good point.
It will not appeal to everyone , it would be a boring world if we all had the same tastes.:thumbsup:
I am pretty fortunate to have 4 autos to choose from every day so i wanted one interior to be different.
Why these two look very much the same may mean I am a little crazy ! ha 
The m3 is for my son when he turns 16 in 2 years thou.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

brucewayne said:


> The m3 is for my son when he turns 16 in 2 years thou.


Lucky boy!


----------

